# CA HSR Lawsuits



## Thomas (Jul 30, 2012)

What is the status of the lawsuits against, especially the one filed by Kings County? When will these cases be heard and could it actually derail the project?


----------



## tp49 (Jul 30, 2012)

There is no trial date set. The Kings County suit is still meandering its way through the law and motion departments. The case is being heard in Sacramento Superior Court and you can read the documents that have been filed int he case using thislink and the case number 34-2011-00113919 (it's considered a CCMS case for viewing purposes.)


----------

